# EASY MAKEUP TUTORIAL WITH CLASSIC RED LIP ft MAC LIQUID LIPSTICK IN FEELS SO GRAND



## minnimoments (Feb 15, 2016)

HEY GUYS THIS IS AN EASY MAKEUP TUTORIAL WITH THE EMPHASIS ON THE RED LIP. I ALSO USED THE HOURGLASS AMBIENT LIGHTING POWDERS FOR A FLAWLESS FINISH. Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE XXXX

[video=youtube;6hA0TuVJAY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hA0TuVJAY4[/video]


----------



## myeka (Feb 16, 2016)

Love that lip color!


----------

